# Hollywoodland



## Drac (Aug 26, 2006)

Good Evening Baby-Boomers..I would just like to know if anyone is planning to see *"Hollywoodland" *?? It's the true story of *George Reeves *long reconized as TV's *Superman..*Many people *STILL* believe that he committed suicide..The book *"Hollywood Kryptonite" *makes it clear that George was no Boy Scout and that there was no suicide..I grew up watching "The Adventures of Superman" as I'm sure alot of others did so I think its about time that the truth be known...


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 26, 2006)

I was mixed on going to see it or not until Warner Bros. finally approved Ben Affleck being able to wear the "S" on the suit. This has made me lean more toward going to see it.

I put this film in the same catagory as "AutoFocus", the movie about Bob Cane, who was the star on the  television series, "Hogan's Heros."


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 26, 2006)

Gen Xer here, but I do plan on going to see it.  Looks like a really good flick.  And too bad George Reeves wasn't bulletproof after all.

Jeff


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 27, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> ..I grew up watching "The Adventures of Superman" as I'm sure alot of others did so I think its about time that the truth be known...


 
I'm with you, DRAC!  Grew up with the man of steel on the tube and never believed he did himself.  Looks like a good flick.

*-GARRY*


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yea drac he was a living legend to some of us kids.
Terry


----------



## TonyMac (Aug 27, 2006)

An orange jumpsuit is the only thng I'd like to see benifer in.


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I put this film in the same catagory as "AutoFocus", the movie about Bob Cane, who was the star on the television series, "Hogan's Heros."


 
Never really thought Hogans Heros was all that...I NEVER knew they made a flim about Bob Crane..When was that???


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hogan hero's was nothing like Superman and Bob crane was ok.
Terry


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not comparing the actors or the series, only this genre, true Hollywood Mysteries.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 27, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Never really thought Hogans Heros was all that...I NEVER knew they made a flim about Bob Crane..When was that???


The movie was AutoFocus (2002).


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> The movie was AutoFocus (2002).


 
Thanks for the info..I'll check it out...


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info..I'll check it out...


Hi Drac,

Check out at your own risk. The movie depicts Bob Cane as a sex freak and I think it was R-Rated probably for language and sex.

It was average as a flick. The real draw was that it was a "behind the scene" type movie.


----------



## Drac (Aug 28, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Drac,
> 
> Check out at your own risk. The movie depicts Bob Cane as a sex freak and I think it was R-Rated probably for language and sex


 
No problems...



			
				Palusut said:
			
		

> The real draw was that it was a "behind the scene" type movie.


 
I love the behind the scene type of movies...


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

I like your avitar...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Drac,
> 
> Check out at your own risk. The movie depicts Bob Cane as a sex freak and I think it was R-Rated probably for language and sex.


 
Bob Crane *was*, by all accounts, something of a sex freak.....not that it's any of our business.....


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 31, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> I like your avitar...


Thanks, it was a lucky find.

The "Do something to somebody quick" sig was from a poem Boris recited one time from the poetry corner skit.

I think the poem he parodied was "Do something for someone quick."


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 31, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Bob Crane *was*, by all accounts, something of a sex freak.....not that it's any of our business.....


By all means. That's why I am only discussing the take on the movie, not the man.


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> By all means. That's why I am only discussing the take on the movie, not the man.


 
I REMEMBER that bit..I love The Rocky and Bullwinkle show


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> By all means. That's why I am only discussing the take on the movie, not the man.


 
If you don't like the movie look for the book *"Hollywood Kryptonite"* excellent reading...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a review. No spoilers really but if you don't want any info at all, just skip the review.


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

So in YOUR opinion was it OK...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 8, 2006)

Drac said:


> So in YOUR opinion was it OK...


Hi Drac,

The review was 3 and 1/2 out of 4 popcorn tubs.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 8, 2006)

My wife is a big Diane Lane fan.  We are going to see it tonight.  I remember watching the re-runs as a kid in the mid 70's.  It looks really cool.  Plus I have read reviews and the movie got 4 stars.

I am looking forward to it.  Afterall, usually nothing is what it seems.


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

matt.m said:


> I am looking forward to it. After all, usually nothing is what it seems.


 
I hear ya Matt..Looking forward to it also...


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

Palusut said:


> The review was 3 and 1/2 out of 4 popcorn tubs.


 
That ain' too shabby...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 9, 2006)

Drac said:


> That ain' too shabby...


Yeah, Affleck's reviews have been pretty good it seems.

The commercials show the 'S-less' uniform though. I thought I heard that they had resolved it with Warner Bros.


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

I heard the same thing..Hopefully tomorrow night I get to see it...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 12, 2006)

Saw it tonight. This is a well done film.

Also, the uniform is shown.


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2006)

It wouldn't have been the same without it as George Reeves blames The Adventures of Superman as one of the factors that ruined his career.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 13, 2006)

And that's all the details that I will say for now.


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2006)

Opps dbl posted.Sorry


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you..The book *Hollywwod Krytonite *goes into GREAT detail...


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I *FINALLY* saw the movie and it wasn't that bad a movie..It touched on *ALMOST *all the basic infomation..They never introduced the friend that he was dining with when he first met Toni, it was a long time friend Nati Vaco who George had an episdode of TAOS featuring..They omitted the fact that George was married briefly..Along with all his time at the Pasadena Playhoue...But all in all not a bad movie..


----------

